# Lake Yarrunga/Tallowa Dam



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Just seeing is anyone else is interested at this stage. Mid September at this stage, when I have my kayak fully rigged and ready to go I'll be hitting this bit of water after some Bass. The bass in the impoundment seem to warm up a bit this time of year and start hitting lures again. I'm easy for either a 1 or 2 day trip. It's the best looking bit of water in the region. So yeah, if you're interested, give me a yell and I'll firm up dates and what not.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Hmmmm. Interesting. Very Interesting.

I've done from the bridge (Hampden??) to the dam wall once and had a ball. We've got some friends down that way, so might be able to con SWMBO into a weekend away.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I tend to set up camp near the dam wall and that way I can choose which arm to go up. I ussually pick the shoalhaven arm though, the gorge and sunken forest are unreal.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Yeh id be keen to come along on this one, ill keep an eye on this thread for a date.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah Im also keen on this trip too , had a bit of success before there   
caught some stonker bass there


----------

